# OOOOOoooooppppppssssss!!!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OOooopppsss.......I think I waited TOO LONG :thumbdown::huh::1eye::shifty::blink::yes::yes:

THAT'S the risk in spalting it naturally especially to get the max (whereever that may be???). Differ woods...differ timing...wheather effects speed..available sawtime...etc. etc.

I think I went a LITTLE TOO far into stage 3 :laughing::laughing::laughing::furious:

I cleaned up a little more than I expected to the burn pile ( IF rot will burn!!??).

Here's some pics....enjoy...laugh or cry....I did....both. I also got extra credit in the school of "hard knocks".

They don't look it from this pic...but TOO far gone








When it sprouts grass...TOO far








A nice pile of loosed bark (******* for it done fell off!!)


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Sometime when I find small chunks like that I carefully rough it out, dry it good then stabliize it. Make a pretty bowl or peppermill.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Nature is the ultimate recycler. If you don't use it, it goes back to the soil. Nothing wasted. Around here, hickory is gone is less than a year, walnut is good for 10 years on the ground (heartwood). Good example of "use it or lose it." Somehow, I bet you've got other logs on the deck waiting to be sliced up.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

How did you know there's more???...HAVE you been snooping around my log piles???:laughing::laughing::shifty:


----------

